# The Jump Festa 2006 Summary



## TenshiOni (Dec 16, 2006)

Pictures courtesy of EvilGamerX of Arlong Park forms: 







And here's info on the Oda vs Kishimoto thing, taken from Greg of Arlong Park Forums, who got to personally view the action: 

Note: One Piece bias, of course + some major One Piece manga spoilers 


> Hey guys.
> 
> Have a decent amount of unsent pics to post and VIDEO of the new ship in action in the boat race.
> 
> ...


So yeah, even though it's not new news, it's funny to see how much Kishimoto loves One Piece. I loved how he messaged him after the death of Merry. 

And yeah, straight-up confirmation that the Naruto manga will be ending soon (2 to 3 years left, imo).


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 16, 2006)

Naruto's coming to an end. That has been clear since the beginning of Part 2. I prefer it ending rather then going on and on and on like OP will anyway.

Also, this line really got to me.



> Oda drew a giraffe along with Kaku`s quotes in old-man-speak `I`m a giraffe.*I like giraffes.*



I used to just hate One Piece but not Oda. But after that little comment, he's on my blacklist. You're going down Oda.

Other than that it sounded pretty dull. A clear bias exists in this source anyway. Considering the guy doesn't even know Kishimoto's name.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 16, 2006)

Would've been a bit more readable without the completely biased, anti-Naruto feel of the writing. But it did seem nonetheless that Oda got a much better treatment and Kishimoto seemed to be made fun of a bit lol.

Ah wells, it sounds really interesting.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I would have preferred an unbiased account, but awesome nonetheless. 

I loved the beginning; it's just like Oda to pull a stunt like that.  I loved how Kishi said he wanted Oda to do the end of One Piece. He's just like me when it comes to OP; I love it, but I don't want it to last another 10 years. And it should have been pretty obvious that Naruto isn't going to be as long as One Piece will. 2 or 3 more years sounds like the perfect timeline. Also, the promise of more Genma in the future? :amazed Here's hoping.

By the way, there's an assload of pictures here (mostly One Piece): free nudism photo


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 16, 2006)

Changed the point of the thread + added pics


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 16, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> And yeah, straight-up confirmation that the Naruto manga will be ending soon (2 or 3 years).



  

All he said was that Naruto wasn't a very long story like One Piece. I seriously doubt it'll end in 2 or 3 years. Kishi has a alot of shit to wrap up, and I seriously doubt that he could succesfully do it in that amount of time.

Sure he could, but I think it'd come off as rushed and wouldn't be as good as it could.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah did they show anything about Naruto on Wii yet?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 16, 2006)

Personally, I think 2-3 years would be enough to wrap it up. No more than 150 chapters left, imo. 

Anyway, more pics courtesy of Crossbones from Kaizoku Fansub forums: 



Naturally, they're mostly One Piece based.


----------



## Denizen (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy SHIT, i want that Kyuubi in my house.


----------



## Monna (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn, that sucks ass about Naruto ending soon. I hope Kishimoto chages his mind later on down the road or decides to continue it later some day.

Reading that Naruto will end soon made my heart skip a beat.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2006)

i don't see any hot Nami cosplayers


----------



## Zenou (Dec 16, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> Personally, I think 2-3 years would be enough to wrap it up. No more than 150 chapters left, imo.
> 
> Anyway, more pics courtesy of Crossbones from Kaizoku Fansub forums:
> 
> ...



Links don't work.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 16, 2006)

Ah, sorry about that. 

Simply go to this post on Arlong Park forums then:


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 16, 2006)

> Then *Eiichiro Oda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* and the creator of Naruto came out.


Lmao
"Then GOD appeared, with some other guy "


----------



## Zenou (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anyone have some sort of script? It'd be nice to see the exact lines when Usopp spoke. Even if it's in Japanese, that'd be fine.


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 17, 2006)

tictactoc said:


> Lmao
> "Then GOD appeared, with some other guy "



*dies laughing*  

Well I bet the person who wrote this does not like Naruto XD".

Ah well... it's no new info that Naruto will end "soon"... 2-3 years sounds plausible- it could be longer though...


----------



## Sho (Dec 17, 2006)

Whoo, more Genma! 

And yeah, it was pretty obvious that the Naruto series isn't gonna be that long (which I'm actually glad about).  I expect it to end at about 500 chapters, just so that Part II is about as long as Part I.  Besides, Kishi already said that Part II was the second half of the series, so this only confirms it.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 17, 2006)

> Naruto's coming to an end. That has been clear since the beginning of Part 2. I prefer it ending rather then going on and on and on like OP will anyway.



I've got no problems with One Piece keep going on for several years the world is far "bigger" then Naruto's could ever have it could go on and on as long the story stays good which it has. Things just revealed and soon to come


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Luffy's Dad was just "revealed" and a new creamate has been added. There's still a musician crewmate that Luffy will end up getting since he wants a musician in his crew. Also there's a shit load of enimies that Luffy hasn't fought against. Next up Mermaid Island! 






> I used to just hate One Piece but not Oda. But after that little comment, he's on my blacklist. You're going down Oda.



^ Can't tell if his being sarcastic or not.  



> Naruto guy said he wanted to draw a `cool` story.



Most likely the manga will be "Mario" which he mention early on in Naruto manga that he would like to start on that series sooner or later.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 17, 2006)

Is that all that was announced?!
So why out something primarily about One piece on a Naruto page?

I mean the advertisement about part 2 anime we got in the manga a few weeks ago said there would be Naruto announcements.

What the hell?!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2006)

I want to see narutimate....


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2006)

Wasn't there supposed to be some news about Shippuuden today?


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess no one who likes Naruto was there... no one who could provide us information >_>

That summary is from a One Piece fansite after all...


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

we have check the site later around  10 pm because it will be like 10 am in Japan.


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2006)

Pazuzu was there yesterday, because he made a post about the Kishi/Oda thing in Konoha TV. He hasn't made a post about today though.


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 17, 2006)

Geg said:


> Pazuzu was there yesterday, because he made a post about the Kishi/Oda thing in Konoha TV. He hasn't made a post about today though.



Ah I did not see that yet~ Thanks for telling~


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope he saw shipuden acel.


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2006)

I wanted to know about the Wii game Naruto Shipuuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX mainly.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 17, 2006)

Interesting summary, although I like One Piece and everything, but when someone who sides with one side and talks crap about the other makes me hate that other side.  

Anyways, I agree with Kishimoto about One Piece ending.  I love the story and everything and it has been going on for almost 10 years, but it scares me to think something might happend to Oda if he keeps the story going for a longer period of time.  I keep thinking he might die before he finishes One Piece and I don't want to think about the aftermath if that happends.  

Naruto coming to an end doesn't surprise me at all.  The good thing is we know there is still a lot of plot that will need to be finished up on and that should take a couple more years to do.


----------



## Codde (Dec 18, 2006)

> Okay, I have some time so I'll start on impressions of Day 2.
> 
> The event started at 3:40 and lasted for about 40 minutes. I have no way of making an accurate estimation but I dare say there was somehow more people crowded around the second day than the first. This time, different from when I went in 2003, the event was in a smaller convention hall that was previously used for just the sale of original goods. (Yes, they used a mini CONVENTION HALL for original goods sales. That's how insane the lines are) But since this time the original goods sales were in yet another venue, this means the overall event was actually bigger than it was when I went in 2003, it was also backwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

That sounds disgustingly pathetic.....


----------



## Freija (Dec 18, 2006)

ugh, it does actually sound very very boring D:


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 18, 2006)

Imho you expect too much from the Jump Festa... I bet that it's good only to see mangaka, seyuu, try videogames and few other things.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 18, 2006)

The Japanese love those corny money traps.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 18, 2006)

Mmm, mabey I'll actually be finished college when Naruto ends. Wow, that would just be flat out amazing.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

sari..its not even good for that.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 18, 2006)

R_Lee86 said:


> Mmm, mabey I'll actually be finished college when Naruto ends. Wow, that would just be flat out amazing.



Haha, Naruto began when I entered High School and Part I is ending after High School and now I began college and Naruto Part II is starting.  I bet once I'm out of college, Naruto is finished as well.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Dec 18, 2006)

Megaharrison said:


> The Japanese love those corny money traps.



Except Jump Festa is free.

Its a place to go and take part in fun events. If I hadn't already sold my soul, I'd sell it to get to go to Jump Festa.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 18, 2006)

I would like to go to one, too, but not as bad as to other places/events in Japan...


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's what Pazuzu said about the Naruto thing:



			
				Pazuzu said:
			
		

> I was there too late for the Naruto stage thing (it takes 2 hours to get to Makuhari from where I live) so I'm just as clueless as anyone else.
> There wasn't anything Shippuu-den anywhere after though, except at the GNT EX stand.



Ah, well.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 18, 2006)

Too bad he was late...


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Dec 18, 2006)

Any info on GNT EX?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

Ya, its not worth your time or money...
Anway, look to your official sources to see if they cover their own product's coverage later.....


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:


> Any info on GNT EX?


Not that I know of. I'm sure there's stuff that no one knows about though.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 18, 2006)

*I found some info! Translation from Japanese needed*

Go at Aiko's site , apparently she was there for both the days of the Jump Festa, and you can also see a picture of the Naruto gadgets she bought there (there are some new part 2 anime pics)!


I tried to understand something with Babelfish, but I didn't get most of what she wrote...


----------



## Sho (Dec 19, 2006)

Sariachan said:


> Go at Aiko's site , apparently she was there for both the days of the Jump Festa, and you can also see a picture of the Naruto gadgets she bought there (there are some new part 2 anime pics)!
> 
> 
> I tried to understand something with Babelfish, but I didn't get most of what she wrote...



Heh, that person is a huge Gaara fan. 

What they said in regards to Naruto was (at the least the important parts):

-Kishimoto didn't arrive that day of the Jump Festa
-they re-enacted the manga scenes from chapter 306-310 on stage, voice acting (to give a feel for how it would sound like in the anime)
-she played a test version of Narutimate Accel.  She was hoping to play as Gaara, but since it was a trial version, he wasn't there (she played as Deidara).
-Sasori will not be a playable character apparently
-Sugiyama (Sasuke's VA) says that Sasuke really "changed" in part II, and he kept on referring to Sasuke's new clothes
-there were booths of Naruto "activities", such as receiving your own chakra nature, and the one who recieved the "wind" chakra affinity got a prize
-they passed out Naruto themed bentou boxes
-they showed a preview of Naruto: Shippuden which had very "high quality" (and which the blogger hopes to see Gaara in).  It shows him returning to Konoha, and running up to what seems to be a telephone pole. o_O
-They showed another preview of the anime which showed Sasuke at the end


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 19, 2006)

^ Thanks!  *reps*
Too bad she tried Naruto Acell and not NGNT Ex (I think the Wii game was there as well).


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the information *_*
I already thought Sasori would not be playable yet.... he will be the star of the next game >_>

EDIT: What is Deidara's voice like? Does she say anything about it?


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish I was there to see the seyuu acting the manga live on the stage...  ;__;


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

> Too bad she tried Naruto Acell and not NGNT Ex


 err, acctualy it is fortunate that she got to play the better of the two. Thanks for the site but it seems to be mainly writeing.......and I'm quite sure that sasori will be playable.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 19, 2006)

^ The problem is that the best of the two will be the one for Wii... imho.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya, have fun with that....lol

This thread lacks.....images.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 19, 2006)

Sho said:


> -they re-enacted the manga scenes from chapter 306-310 on stage, voice acting (to give a feel for how it would sound like in the anime)


Damnit! I wish I could've seen that. D: 


> -Sasori will not be a playable character apparently


I hope this isn't true.

Doesn't really sound like the Narultimate Hero series to me since they loev spoilers. =/ 



> -there were booths of Naruto "activities", such as receiving your own chakra nature, and the one who recieved the "wind" chakra affinity got a prize


Haha, that's awesome. I wonder how they did that. 


> -they showed a preview of Naruto: Shippuden which had very "high quality" (and which the blogger hopes to see Gaara in).  It shows him returning to Konoha, and running up to what seems to be a telephone pole. o_O


Shows Gaara returning to Konoha!? O_o

or Naruto...Naruto right? 

Anyway: 

HIGH QUALITY!?  


> They showed another preview of the anime which showed Sasuke at the end


D:

Lucky.


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe when she said Sasori won't be playable she meant Sasori wasn't playable in the demo?

And I wonder how they did the fighting from those chapters on stage? They must have done a bunch of lighting effects or something.


----------



## geG (Dec 19, 2006)

*blar, double post*

This was posted in Konoha TV:

１７日のジャンプフェスタでのNARUTOアテレコの詳細。
> 二部最初から我愛羅救出、サイ、ヤマト登場（絵だけ）
> 新班結成～天地橋のところまでを竹内さんが粗筋風に語る。
> サスケとの再開から再び分かれるところを竹内、杉山両名がアテレコ。
>
> 杉山氏は会話の中でサスケのまわしの事をよく言ってらしい。
>
> 二部アニメの予告フィルムは
> 暗闇の中の二部のサスケの後→横顔。
> ナルトが出て、その後他のメインキャラが流れるように出る。
> （早すぎてよく見えなかった）
> 最後はナルトが螺旋丸


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

> HIGH QUALITY!?


 Could be the anime, but maybe the game...



> Haha, that's awesome. I wonder how they did that.


 Sounds like random drawing.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 19, 2006)

Geg said:


> *blar, double post*
> 
> This was posted in Konoha TV:
> 
> ...


Let me be the first:

ZOMG KAKASHI GAIDEN!??!?!111


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

In after _ZOMG KAKASHI GAIDEN!??!?!111_


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 19, 2006)

Turns out to be a summary of Jump Festa. 

According to Pazuzu, it talks about the recording of when Naruto finally meets up with Sasukea gain in Part II, the arc order for Part II, and the Shippuuden movie. 

More info in the Konoha TV thread.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2006)

It also would have been nice if they gave relese dates on the games.


----------



## Codde (Dec 20, 2006)

Geg said:


> And I wonder how they did the fighting from those chapters on stage? They must have done a bunch of lighting effects or something.


This website has pictures (well only 2 of that though):



Seems strange enough...

From:


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 20, 2006)

Uh...guys? If they renacted 306-310, wouldn't that mean that Yamato and Sai's seiyuu would've been revealed? >>;


----------



## Sho (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks guys 



			
				Angel-chan said:
			
		

> What is Deidara's voice like? Does she say anything about it?



Actually, she does! 

She says that Deidara's voice is much more "grown-up" than she would have imagined.



			
				TO said:
			
		

> Shows Gaara returning to Konoha!? O_o
> 
> or Naruto...Naruto right?



Shows Naruto returning back to Konoha, and then he runs up to what seems to be a telephone pole (in the bloggers own words).  Sorry about being unclear 



> I hope this isn't true.
> 
> Doesn't really sound like the Narultimate Hero series to me since they loev spoilers. =/





			
				Geg said:
			
		

> Maybe when she said Sasori won't be playable she meant Sasori wasn't playable in the demo?



The implication she put down was that Sasori wouldn't be in the game (as a playable character).  She said that she hoped that he would at least be a support character, so basically she doesn't know how it will end up either.  But for now Sasori doesn't seem to be in the game.



> And I wonder how they did the fighting from those chapters on stage? They must have done a bunch of lighting effects or something.



It was just voice acting as well as a little playacting that they did, just so that people would get a feel for how it would sound like in the anime itself.  



			
				TO said:
			
		

> Haha, that's awesome. I wonder how they did that.



They went to a booth which was decorated with the scene from the manga where Kakashi was finding out Naruto's chakra nature.  Each person got this special paper, and on black light was shone upon it.  The black light illumined what special chakra affinity each person recieved.

The blogger was the one who recieved the lightning affinity, while others recieved the water affinity.  The one who got the wind affinity was a kindergardten kid who recieved a coloured poster paper of Yamato's hand o_O:




			
				TO said:
			
		

> HIGH QUALITY!?





			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> Could be the anime, but maybe the game...



In that TO is right.  They were specifically mentioning how the anime preview they showed had amazing quality. 



			
				Tezuka said:
			
		

> Uh...guys? If they renacted 306-310, wouldn't that mean that Yamato and Sai's seiyuu would've been revealed? >>;



It focused on the Sasuke, Naruto and Kyuubi it said.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2006)

Sho said:


> They went to a booth which was decorated with the scene from the manga where Kakashi was finding out Naruto's chakra nature.  Each person got this special paper, and on black light was shone upon it.  The black light illumined what special chakra affinity each person recieved.
> 
> The blogger was the one who recieved the lightning affinity, while others recieved the water affinity.  The one who got the wind affinity was a kindergardten kid who recieved a coloured poster paper of Yamato's hand o_O:



Wow what a crappy prize. I'd be pissed if I were that kid.


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the additional info, Sho. Nice to hear about Deidara's voice, though I hope they didn't keep the same voice from episode 135.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 20, 2006)

Megaharrison said:


> Wow what a crappy prize. I'd be pissed if I were that kid.



Yeah well, things you don't have to pay to get into usually don't have awesome prizes.


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 20, 2006)

Sho said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Actually, she does!
> 
> She says that Deidara's voice is much more "grown-up" than she would have imagined.




*__* Thank you much for that information <3 Awesome! I so can't wait to hear him...~


----------



## Tobi (Dec 21, 2006)

Heeey!



> And yeah, straight-up confirmation that the Naruto manga will be ending soon (2 to 3 years left, imo).



Please don't tell me that because I don't want to know... That's soooo fast year  I hope it's a fake.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2006)

he said IMo  so that's what he thinks.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks again for the info, Sho!  
Aiko updated her journal again, could you check if she said something new about Naruto Shippuden or the Jump Festa, please?


----------



## Roll (Dec 21, 2006)

I really wish they had Jump Fest in America.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 22, 2006)

Sho said:


> -they showed a preview of Naruto: Shippuden which had very "high quality" (and which the blogger hopes to see Gaara in).  It shows him returning to Konoha, and running up to what seems to be a telephone pole. o_O



Basically the very first scene of Part 2.

Anyway, thanks for the trans.


----------



## SpitFire! (Dec 22, 2006)

this game's OP Voice actors

this game's Boat race


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 28, 2006)

^ Thanks for the links, my boyfrind will love seeing that!  ^^


----------



## kulgan18 (Jan 4, 2007)

Anybody has a link to a video of the event with Oda and kishimoto?? damn i want to see that...PLEASE


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2007)

^Supposedly the security was so tight they were busting people who even took out their cell phones. >.>


----------

